# What to send to the boyfriend!



## army_girlfriend (18 Nov 2005)

Hi there guys.  I have looked throughout the forum for some ideas on what you guys like to recieve from back home, and the one I was going to post on said it had been longer than 100 days since it was replied to, so I decided to write a new one.. Sorry!

I was just wondering though - any new ideas on what to send to the boyfriend in the army?  He started his basic training in September and graduates on Dec 8th, so I dont have much time - but he is out on the field right now - for the next two weeks, so is there anything you think he may like to have while out there? I've tried the whole letter writing and I know he enjoys that, I just want to spice it up a little bitt - so please, anyone with some ideas, write me bacck! 

Thanks a lott !


----------



## Dirt Digger (18 Nov 2005)

Depends on what he likes...if it was me:

Hand written letters (about once a week...don't go too crazy)
Beef jerky
Can of Gatorade powder
Hot drink mixes for the field 

I can't stress it enough...hand written.  Getting a letter when you're in the field is one of life's truly great moments.


----------



## GO!!! (19 Nov 2005)

army_girlfriend said:
			
		

> I've tried the whole letter writing and I know he enjoys that, I just want to *spice it up a little bitt * - so please, anyone with some ideas, write me bacck!
> 
> Thanks a lott !



In my experience, a set of 8 strap garters will do the trick, with some nice lighting and a high resolution camera. Throw a corset in if you have the $$.

When you're finished, send me the prints and I'll tell you if your bf will like them or not.


----------



## wongskc (19 Nov 2005)

GO!!! is so selfless... always going out of his way to make sure troops get their due.


----------



## projectile (19 Nov 2005)

EDIT: removed stupid comment.


----------



## Fruss (19 Nov 2005)

Projectile: C'mon!!!!  Don't freak her out!!!!

What I liked to receive when I was in BMQ was hand-written letters like Dirt Digger mentionned, but with some of your perfum....  I used to lay in my bed with those letters for so long....

Ahhhhhhhhhh, BMQ memories!!!!

Frank


----------



## Freerider (19 Nov 2005)

Ha ha ..... I see your still thinking of your boyfriend. Aren't you the ideal girlfriend. I wish I was half the girlfriend you are. I have to agree with these guys. I was one of few girls on my BMQ/SQ course and the guys always told me what the loved getting from their girlfriends. I was the girl they would show all their letters to and be asked what it meant by a certain phrase. When it comes down to it they all said the same thing. They wanted something that would make them forget all their worries or concerns about being on course. As much as that other dudes comment should seem offensive it is funny and he has a point. Spice it up and send the boy what he wants to see. Or what he wants to hear .....


----------



## Dissident (19 Nov 2005)

+1 for the letters. 

Also, depends on his trade and all, but I really like those first aid hot packs. They are really nice to warm up the sleeping bag on those cold nights. There is also the camping hot packs, they last longer, but aren't as hot.

Candy, gatoraid, books, magazines. 

Maybe even a scarfs or a hankerchief that smell (good) like you.


----------



## NavComm (19 Nov 2005)

enough candies to share with everyone, shower caps for boot covers, a letter or card from you, a recent picture of you....


----------



## Peace (20 Nov 2005)

I really like the feeling of getting letters too. In St Jean I LOVED going down the stadium seating in front of the PL And getting my letter when only some of us did.  all the guys wanted to read it.  One time i got a REALLY Raunchy one and it shivered me timbers.   lets just don't go into stall 3 in R800  LOL jk jk .....  all jokes aside  letters are awesome and the picture is a must because on inspections we have to have a picture frame and guess who gets the prime spot there... that would be you,  so make it a good pic!!!!  Some times we have to answer questions about who it is or whatever... like when the CO does an inspection he ALWAYS asks.    If it is St Jean then no candy is allowed   i don't know about the other places.


----------



## AoD71 (20 Nov 2005)

A nice Christmas basket of meat. I like meat...


----------



## boehm (20 Nov 2005)

Gatorade, Gatorade, Gatorade... that stuff was like crack on my basic. I've actually seen people fight over the rare and tasty Strawberry Kiwi Gatorade! ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Nov 2005)

Perfumed letters are great...but keep in mind, up to 45 other guys will be smelling said letter


----------



## SoF (20 Nov 2005)

Perhaps some adult magazines ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Nov 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> Perhaps some adult magazines ;D



those always got confiscated pretty quickly


----------



## AoD71 (20 Nov 2005)

Yea, along with the liquer. It's not a surprise, really  ^-^. But do they actually look through the packages?


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2005)

My husband always loved to receive:

-gatorade
-beef jerky
-smokes/chew as applicable
-crossword puzzle books
-magazines (the type of which were dependant upon the host nation/culture he was serving in)
-gum
-bags of candies (for giving to kids on his patrols)
-little Canada pins
-letters of the 'update what are we doing today type'
and most importantly
-letters 'of the raunchy what I am going to do to you when you get home type'

I later came to find out that when we were posted seperately, the letters 'of the raunchy type' had his name and mine torn from the paper and were 'posted' on the message board of the shacks. Quite embarassing indeed. 

I get same from him when I'm deployed. (Except the mags and the type of smokes are different!!   ;D)


----------



## NavComm (20 Nov 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> Yea, along with the liquer. It's not a surprise, really   ^-^. But do they actually look through the packages?



They did at bmq. I don't know about once your out of bmq. Keep in mind bmq is like a world unto itself. I'm told courses after bmq are quite different. So if you're talking about what to send a guy who's on bmq, you might want to re-think anything that might embarrass him. I know a few guys who went crimson when the MS handed out the mail.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Nov 2005)

In my BMQ, they always checked the packages....or made the receiver open it in front of the whole platoon...absolutely, always some people embarrassed.

I've never had that in an other course, other than guys smelling buddies perfumed letters from his girlfriend before he got to open it.

-Candy
-Smokes/Chew
-Recent Mags (I wouldn't suggest adult)
-a Book
-Gatorade is always good.

You could also ask the person you're mailing to what they might want.


----------



## Old Ranger (21 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> I later came to find out that when we were posted seperately, the letters 'of the raunchy type' had his name and mine torn from the paper and were 'posted' on the message board  of the shacks. Quite embarassing indeed.



Since you've already been embarased.....


----------



## armyjewelz (21 Nov 2005)

That's why phonecalls are much better    lol


----------



## armyvern (21 Nov 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> Since you've already been embarased.....



Sorry, this is a 'No Fee' site!! We'd have to restrict access to those...say...U21   >


----------



## Sig_Des (21 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Sorry, this is a 'No Fee' site!! We'd have to restrict access to those...say...U21    >



Think of the children, won't somebody think of the children!


----------



## Guy. E (5 Dec 2005)

U-21 right here.

http://uboat.net/boats/u21.htm

now, lets see those stories  ;D


----------



## reccecrewman (7 Dec 2005)

One of the best things you can get a guy on his BMQ is your presence at his Grad Parade when it's all over.  Especially if he doesn't know or expect that you'll be there.  For most guys, it was a long and hellish 10 weeks and seeing your girl in the flesh when it's all over is amazing.


----------



## chrisf (7 Dec 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I've never had that in an other course, other than guys smelling buddies perfumed letters from his girlfriend before he got to open it.



Are you referring to the scented letters to a certain private or the scratch and sniff stickers on the letter(s) from the looney I was dating?

And to the original poster, given the fact that he will likely be required to open the package in front of everyone, a pair of size 56 lacey silk panties can't be beat.


----------



## AoD71 (7 Dec 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Are you referring to the scented letters to a certain private or the scratch and sniff stickers on the letter(s) from the looney I was dating?
> 
> And to the original poster, given the fact that he will likely be required to open the package in front of everyone, a pair of size 56 lacey silk panties can't be beat.



LMFAO YESSS!


----------



## davidk (7 Dec 2005)

Everyone keeps saying it, but letters are a true godsend. My girlfriend wrote to me every week or two while I was stuck in Valcartier for about two and a half months this summer. Most of the time the letters came while I was in garrison, but occasionally we got mail call in the field. The most memorable case was just at the end of our Infantry course final exercise, when we were gearing up for the march home. Mail was handed out a few minutes before we stepped off on our march; I had my girlfriend's letter taped to the butt of my rifle, and read the whole thing a few times before we finished our march back to base.

Aside from letters, photos work, and in all honesty they don't have to be dirty, or even a picture you find yourself that attractive in. When you're separated from your significant other for such a long time, a photo of you with your hair all static-y and your makeup smudged could be the sexiest thing in the world. Self-done drawings are also cute.

Avoid perfume. Some staff in the Company command post nearly stole a few letters because of that.

Another great item to get would be packets of _good_ instant coffee, or better yet cappucino or espresso. You'll make a lot of friends with those.


----------



## patrick666 (7 Dec 2005)

I agree with Krystal - one of the best things you can do is be present for BMQ graduation as it will be one of his proudest, most deserved moments which I'd imagine he would enjoy sharing. Though, if I hadn't seen my girlfriend in months and I saw her in the assembly, I believe 'at attention' would be synonymous....  

While I am not in BMQ, nor a soldier, but as a person who has been far away from friends and family - those letters are simply an invaluable source of bliss. A novelty sized stack of mini-cards can be entertaining for a game of poker in the field... 

Cheers


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Dec 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Are you referring to the scented letters to a certain private or the scratch and sniff stickers on the letter(s) from the looney I was dating?
> 
> And to the original poster, given the fact that he will likely be required to open the package in front of everyone, a pair of size 56 lacey silk panties can't be beat.



The letters to the certain private...the best was whenever he called her when he was drunk, she'd tell him to get off the phone, and put me on...then proceed to get after me for letting him get drunk...she did use a nice perfume, though  ;D

tried to avoid your scratch and sniffs...

also...size 56 is good, but make sure it's in Granny Panty cut...look on faces, priceless


----------



## armyvern (12 Dec 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> also...size 56 is good, but make sure it's in Granny Panty cut...look on faces, priceless



Geez, I'd have thought that the thought that a 'thong' is available in a size 56 would be an even scarier thing for you boys!!


----------



## davidk (12 Dec 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Geez, I'd have thought that the thought that a 'thong' is available in a size 56 would be an even scarier thing for you boys!!



If it's that big, can it even be called a thong with a straight face?


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Dec 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> Geez, I'd have thought that the thought that a 'thong' is available in a size 56 would be an even scarier thing for you boys!!



*shudder*


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (22 Dec 2005)

If you really want to know what to send your bf, what he'll really appreciate the most is nudie pics of you


----------



## Torlyn (22 Dec 2005)

Um, or not...  The CF will view that as pornography, and they are VERY clear upon arrival to St. Jean not to have ANYTHING of that nature around.  Whether you've got it or not, do NOT have it at basic.  The last thing you want is to be recoursed/punted because you felt like sharing pics of the nude gf with the boys in your pod...

T


----------



## chrisf (22 Dec 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> The letters to the certain private...the best was whenever he called her when he was drunk, she'd tell him to get off the phone, and put me on...then proceed to get after me for letting him get drunk...she did use a nice perfume, though   ;D



No, I think the best phone call was when I called a certain justice minister, also while drunk.

Perhaps sending your boyfriend interesting underwear to use for inspections? Or must one use the issued underwear at St. Jean?


----------



## AoD71 (23 Dec 2005)

They issue you underwear?!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (23 Dec 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> They issue you underwear?!



Yes, and more


----------



## Sig_Des (23 Dec 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> No, I think the best phone call was when I called a certain justice minister, also while drunk.



Heh...that kid didn't think I'd actually do it....I showed him!


----------



## Torlyn (23 Dec 2005)

Sh0rtbUs said:
			
		

> Yes, and more



I sure hope that's sarcasm...


----------



## AoD71 (30 Dec 2005)

I'm leaving for Basic really soon, and this thread gave some good points. I'm gonna give my parents some of these ideas, so they can send me stuff!! Right on, guys!


----------



## Scott (30 Dec 2005)

Pte D. Krystal said:
			
		

> If it's that big, can it even be called a thong with a straight face?



Nope. Tow Strap!!

My Staff got hold of some home baked goodies that Mom shipped up....they used me for my treats.

"Excuse me Sergeant, but do you think I could have one of my Mom's cookies?"

"Fuck off Private."


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Dec 2005)

"If you really want to know what to send your bf, what he'll really appreciate the most is nudie pics of you"

as will his section commander


----------



## Docherty (30 Dec 2005)

LOL


----------



## Armymedic (30 Dec 2005)

Scott said:
			
		

> My Staff got hold of some home baked goodies that Mom shipped up....they used me for my treats.
> 
> "Excuse me Sergeant, but do you think I could have one of my Mom's cookies?"
> 
> "Fuck off Private."



Classic!


----------



## davidk (30 Dec 2005)

Scott said:
			
		

> My Staff got hold of some home baked goodies that Mom shipped up....they used me for my treats.
> "Excuse me Sergeant, but do you think I could have one of my Mom's cookies?"
> "frig off Private."



At least your mother sent you something...I didn't get a single letter or package from my parents all through training. Count yourself lucky that your DS liked your mom's cookies.


----------



## Old Ranger (30 Dec 2005)

Scott said:
			
		

> My Staff got hold of some home baked goodies that Mom shipped up....they used me for my treats.
> 
> "Excuse me Sergeant, but do you think I could have one of my Mom's cookies?"
> 
> "frig off Private."



There was a Corporal on my weekend Basic who always "helped himself"

Brought some Chocolate "Ex lax" cookies for a field EX, packaged from a "girlfriend"

To my delight he took them all; to my dismay, he shared them with my Sergeant"


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (31 Dec 2005)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> Um, or not...  The CF will view that as pornography, and they are VERY clear upon arrival to St. Jean not to have ANYTHING of that nature around.  Whether you've got it or not, do NOT have it at basic.  The last thing you want is to be recoursed/punted because you felt like sharing pics of the nude gf with the boys in your pod...
> 
> T



If you saw how much porn was on our floor during my BMQ it was rediculous, and not 1 person got caught, you just have to smart about certain things. And no your section commander will not be looking through your mail so if you send pics in a letter then theres no way anyone else is going to see it. 
And besides, your instructors are all males, they know how it is, I dont think they really care if you have porn on the floor.


----------



## Infanteer (31 Dec 2005)

You should see the porn section in the Wainwright Canex.  It's a veritable library....


----------



## RossF (1 Jan 2006)

Two words: Compressed Air.

lol..makes that rifle that much more cleaner right before inspection.


----------



## GO!!! (1 Jan 2006)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> Um, or not...  The CF will view that as pornography, and they are VERY clear upon arrival to St. Jean not to have ANYTHING of that nature around.  Whether you've got it or not, do NOT have it at basic.  The last thing you want is to be recoursed/punted because you felt like sharing pics of the nude gf with the boys in your pod...
> 
> T



I've never heard of anyone punted for porn.

You are flinching torlyn, (the fabrication of rules/timings due to personal opinion or lack of fortitude) - lets not forget that you will also be recoursed for getting drunk on the weekends, or fighting - and we all know that those things never happen.....

If you can provide a single credible case of a soldier being recoursed from a basic course for posession of a pornographic magazine/picture from home, I will lie naked in my backyard for an hour - and I live in Edmonton.


----------



## Sig_Des (1 Jan 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> If you can provide a single credible case of a soldier being recoursed from a basic course for posession of a pornographic magazine/picture from home, I will lie naked in my backyard for an hour - and I live in Edmonton.



Now, just for the fun of it, I want to try to find a case!


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Jan 2006)

We got in a bit of trouble on BMQ when the Mcpl searched everthing and did not find any. The next day he brought us some old ones.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (2 Jan 2006)

I actually had a Mcpl find one of my porn mags and "borrow" it for a few days


----------



## saosin1 (5 Jan 2006)

my gf is gonan send me pics and cookies i think ... i hope


----------

